
‘The Whole System Collapsed’: The Music Industry’s Ongoing Distribution Crisis - joveian
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-features/cd-vinyl-distribution-crisis-950327/
======
EliRivers
This sounds familiar. I am reminded of KFC in the UK switching to a cheaper
supplier of logistics (DHL) and promptly having almost half its stores close
for lack of chicken.

------
chriscatoya
Logistics is obviously a solved problem by this point, but I'm guessing the
underlying cause here may have to do with a talent drain during the preceding
overall contraction of the music industry. I'd figure physical distribution is
a lagging industry and will hopefully catch up to the changes we've been
seeing elsewhere in music.

An article I read a few years ago (wish I could locate a link) covered how
independent record pressing companies are emerging to meet the growing vinyl
trend. I think demand for physical music will stick around and therefore the
opportunity to get decent logistics in order for their distribution.

------
JohnFen
That's disturbing. I buy a lot of music, and I only buy it on CDs. I hope that
this doesn't impact my ability to get new music very much or for very long.

